# Hoggman gets lean and mean with IML Lean AF



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 8, 2021)

First thing I want to say thanks to Macedog and Ironmaglabs for the opportunity to log this.

I tore a pec awhile back and my bench went to less that the bar. That's right, I couldn't bench the bar.
When could bench the bar, I started training one ten per side and eventually got to where I am now. I did 5X5 with 225 on the Cybex plate loaded bench last week.

I'm currently trying to get my bench back on the regular flat bench by doing pause reps. This should be interesting. I was going to compete at 181 so the goal is to get my weight back to that or lower. I'm  currently about 192. Fat Pic coming soon . 
I will be doing a TKD/CKD. That's carbs pre and during workout and carbups on the weekends.

At 63 I'm in the 60-64 devision and was all over it before the injury. Will do bench tomorrow.


----------



## Push50 (Oct 8, 2021)

Following


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 9, 2021)

https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20211008_215209.jpg


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 10, 2021)

Push50 said:


> Following


Welcome. I take advice on getting back bench.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 10, 2021)

Starting fat pic.
https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20211010_113912.jpg


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 10, 2021)

Saturdays workout.
I only did the light pause bench and not the Cybex plate loaded because freeweights is the way to go with bench now. I'm just going to keep bumping it up and try to get back Close to where I was.
Start doing keto tomorrow so going hi carb today.
Chest & tris:
Pause bench:
135 X 6
145 X5 G5
145 X5
145 X5
145 X5
145 X5
Incline bench:
150 X 5 G5
150 X5
150 X5
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Cybex  ab
90 X 25G25
90 X25
90 X25


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 11, 2021)

Hurray for the jorts.  Enjoy the last carb day.  Hopefully you don't crash too hard.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 12, 2021)

I ate about 50 grams of carbs yesterday.
For my cardio I did 6 miles on upright bike, one mile of walking and 3 miles on recumbent bike.
Today I add roughly 56 grams of mostly malto/dextrose to peri-workout phase.
Let's face it, ketones are crappy fuel for lifting. I'm usually back in a couples hours after workout.
I take in 36 in my pre-workout and drink 12 oz gatorade while lifting.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 12, 2021)

High volume quad stretch today. I will alternate this with my regular leg workout.

Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
170 X10
175 X10
185 X10
205 X10
215 X10
225 X10
225 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 12, 2021)

I don't really crash anymore when changing over. I blew out my coolest faded jorts doing squats in them. Use gym shorts for that now.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 13, 2021)

I walked a mile and then did 45 minutes of recombinant bike today. Didn't wanna go too hard on these legs and this seems to have helped. Let's go Brandon!


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 14, 2021)

I've been doing chest every 5 days. That's why I trained tris and bis today. I'm going to change it this from now on:

Monday - leg day

Tuesday - cardio

Wednesday - chest and tris

Thursday - cardio

Friday - back and bis 

Saturday - cardio (maybe)

Chest & tris:
Flat bench Pause reps:
135 X 6
155 X5 G5
155 X5
155 X5
155 X5
155 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
150 X 5G5
150 X5
150 X5
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
120 X10
130 X7
140 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Cybex  ab
90 X27  G27
90 X27
90 X27


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 15, 2021)

I said that I did tris/bis yesterday. It was obviously chest/ tries. I did back/bis today.
I added just a one tab of arginine akg to my pre-workout and pumps were off the charts. Almost took a pic because the vascularity was so crazy.
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Cable rows:
150 X10
155 X8
165 X6
Cybex lat raise:
75 X10,10  R&L
75 X10,10
75 X10 10
Facepulls:
75 X  10
75 X10
75 X10
Alternating curls:
30sX10
30sX10
30sX10
Hammer Incline curls:
35sX6 G6-8
35sX5
Cybex preacher curls:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
67.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 18, 2021)

I dropped squats in the rack and tried doing all feet forward squats. It might have been a mistake because a had a bad time in my 5th set. Don't think I really got an injury but I left the last rep on the safety  pins. We'll see tomorrow.

Feet forward squats:
135 X8
185 X5
235 X5
255 X5
275 X5
285 X4 damn it! 
Stiff leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
225 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 180 X28 G28
    in 180 X28
Out 180 X
Torso rotation:
50 X  25,25 G25  R&L
50 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 19, 2021)

I did an hour on recumbent bike at home today. Should help with the leg soreness.
I should take the time to say that the Lean AF absorbs great. There's no heavy alcohol smell or anything bad. It absorbs well enough to put clothes on shorty after applying. 

If you wonder what I was worried about after yesterday's workout, I had two broken hips in the wreck I was in in 2008. When I hit the bottom on the failed rep I had some pretty sharp pain in the hips. I finished the workout tho and seem ok today. They are sore today. We'll see when I train tomorrow.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 20, 2021)

I switched back to the Cybex bench today. Arching back was kind of a pain. This is a cut anyway so I'll work on pause bench more next time. Hips were still a bit sore but no injury.
Chest & tris:
Cybex plate loaded bench press:
135 X10
185 X5
195 X5
205 X5
215 X5
225 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
155 X5 G5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X5
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Cybex  ab
90 X30 G30
90 X30
90 X30


----------



## Push50 (Oct 21, 2021)

seabiscuit hogg said:


> I switched back to the Cybex bench today. Arching back was kind of a pain. This is a cut anyway so I'll work on pause bench more next time. Hips were still a bit sore but no injury.
> Chest & tris:
> Cybex plate loaded bench press:
> 135 X10
> ...



Be careful and mindful of the hip. Very easy location for a tear. Tore my right hip labrum a couple years ago and just now really getting back to where I should be.


----------



## bigrene (Oct 22, 2021)

You don't do any direct shoulder exercises? Arms in general are a weak point for me. Well, everything but legs really? I know your cutting so  you  probably are where you want to be muscle wise. Curious, thanks!


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 22, 2021)

I did an hour cardio walk yesterday. It was about 4 miles. Not doing anything to remove fat but Dream n Grow at night.

I use some kratom postworkout on lifting days so that's probably another GH pulse.
 Nice back and bis workout today.

Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
190 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Cable rows:
150 X10
155 X8
165 X6
Cybex lat raise:
75 X10,10  R&L
75 X10,10
75 X10,10
Facepulls:
75 X  10
75 X10
75 X10
Alternating curls:
30sX10     Per arm
30sX10
Alternating hammer curls:
40s X10
40s X9
Incline curls:
25s X  10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls:
67.5 X10
62.5 X10
55 X10
50 X10
42,5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 22, 2021)

bigrene said:


> You don't do any direct shoulder exercises? Arms in general are a weak point for me. Well, everything but legs really? I know your cutting so  you  probably are where you want to be muscle wise. Curious, thanks!


I don't do ohp because my shoulder kinda clicks due to the shoulder separation I had. I just mix Incline bench, lat raises and facepulls in with other workout. I was doing a shoulder day before I tore the pec. I think my shoulder popped out and back in.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 22, 2021)

Thinking shrugs might actually help with the shoulder thing.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 25, 2021)

I was going to do the same 10 X 10 feet forward squats I did the last time but couldn't quite do it.
Still made sure I did 100 tho.

Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
170 X10
175 X10
185 X10
205 X10
215 X10
225 X9
205 X11


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 27, 2021)

I did the hour on the recombinant yesterday as usual the day after leg day.
Thought I was going to miss today because my daughter is having a baby. Thanks to govid-19 I did my workout because I can't be there anyway.

Chest & tris:
Cybex plate loaded bench press:
135 X10
185 X5
205 X5
215 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
155 X 5 G5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
90 X10
90 X10
Cybex tricep press:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X5
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Cybex  ab
90 X30 G30
90 X30
90 X30


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Oct 29, 2021)

Missed cardio yesterday but gained a granddaughter. Really could have done but kept waiting on info. Beautiful little baby girl with lots of black hair. Got my training in today tho.
Back & bis: (some delt too)
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Cable rows:
150 X10
155 X8
165 X6
Cybex lat raise:
75 X10,10  R&L
75 X10,10
75 X10,10
Facepulls:
75 X  10
75 X10
75 X10
Alternating curls:
30sX10    Per arm
30sX10
Alternating hammer curls:
40s X10
40s X9 got me again 
Incline curls:
25s X  10
25s X10
Cybex preacher curls: almost dropset 
62.5 X10
50 X10
42.5 X10
37.5 X10
30 X10


----------



## Multislacking (Oct 30, 2021)

Congrats, man!


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 1, 2021)

Had to be careful with my squats but still did a good leg day.
Feet forward squats:
135 X8
185 X5
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
235 X5
Stiff leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
225 X6
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 180 X30 G30
    in 180 X30
Out 180 X30
Torso rotation:
55 X  25,25 G25  R&L
55 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 3, 2021)

Hard to know exactly but I was down 5 lbs a few days ago. This has been a nice cut. Keep working on the 5X5 with 225 on the bench.

I deloaded a bit on squats but that's fine on a cut. Past injuries messing with me some. This is a pretty dry stack and that's to be expected. Only added a little 4-dhea and it doesn't aromatize much.

Still have a bit of belly but muscles feel dense and hard. Going to be easy to hit 180.

Loving the Lean AF Brandon!!  Haha

Chest & tris:
Cybex plate loaded bench press:
135 X10
185 X6
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
155 X 5 G5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Cybex tricep press:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 125 X 30 G25
L  125 X25
R  125 X25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 5, 2021)

I did an hour on an upright bike yesterday for cardio.
Today I weighed 183 at the gym in just my drawls. Still some fat so I might be going lower than my original goal weight.

Pretty good workout today. I hit my 2 X 10 on the hammers then couldn't get the Incline curls tho.

Back & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Cable rows:
150 X10
155 X8
165 X6
Cybex lat raise:
75 X 10,10 R&L
75 X10,10
75 X10,10
Facepulls:
75 X  10
75 X10
75 X10
Alternating curls:
30sX  10  Per arm
30sX10
Alternating hammer curls:
40s X10
40s X10
Incline curls:
25s X  10
25s X7,3 make up
Cybex preacher curls: 
62.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 9, 2021)

Got the 10 X 10 in yesterday. Last three sets were tough.
Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
170 X10
175 X10
185 X10
205 X10
210 X10
215 X10
225 X10


----------



## Push50 (Nov 9, 2021)

I always liked volume training. It seems like when I run it, cardio doesn’t matter. But my workouts certainly run longer.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 10, 2021)

I neglected to mention that my wife and I added a morning GH pulse in with peptides, 200 mcgs ghrp2, 200 mcgs melanotan 2 and about 40 mcgs cjc with DAC. I typically do the cjc higher but I only had 2 milligrams on hand. DAC will build up a bit because it stays active so long.

It was day 14 on the peps today and we are both quite tan haha. At least I don't have to go eat protein bowl at Subway while she tans.

I weighed 181 at the gym before workout so that goal is pretty much done. 

5X5 with 225 on the bench is coming along too. Seeing abs is another goal.

I definitely am liking the Lean AF! The moderately dosed 1-dhea helps with strength and hardness without the lethargy I usually get.

I did my usual day after leg day hour on recombinant bike yesterday and chest & tris today.
Chest & tris:
Cybex plate loaded bench press:
135 X10
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X4,1 almost no rest before makeup rep
Cybex Incline bench:
155 X5  G5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Cybex tricep press:
120 X10
130 X6
140 X5
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 125 X25  G25
L  125 X25
R  125 X25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 10, 2021)

Push50 said:


> I always liked volume training. It seems like when I run it, cardio doesn’t matter. But my workouts certainly run longer.


Yeah, volume especially works for my legs because of a lot of type-2 muscle fibers. They aren't huge still but much better.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 12, 2021)

I did an hour on an upright stationary bike yesterday. I do some stand up pumping in high gear for varying intensity.

Today was back & bis. Some of my delt work is in this one also. We have a Cybex OHP machine at the gym that I can do palms facing in. My messed up shoulder do ok like that. I might start doing some delt/abs days at some point.

Back & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X6
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Cable rows:
150 X10
155 X8
165 X6
Cybex lat raise:
75 X10,10  R&L
75 X10,10
75 X10,10
Facepulls:
75 X  10
75 X10
75 X10
Ezbarcurls cable:
70 X  10 
70 X10
70 X10
Rope hammer curls:
80 X10
80 X10
Cybex preacher curls: 
67.5 X10
62.5 X10
62.5 X 10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 15, 2021)

I deloaded a little on squats. It's kinda wild that I didn't really do a deload at the beginning but doing a little here and there is working. 

The Lean AF would actually work pretty good for a lean gainer. I would dose a bit higher for that tho. 

Feet forward squats:
135 X10
185 X5
205 X5
225 X5
235 X5
240 X5
Stiff leg deads:
135 X10
185 X8
235 X5
Seated leg curls:
75 X10
75 X10
75 X10
Seated leg ext:
130 X10
130 X10
130 X10
Standing calf raises:
Mid 180 X30 G30
    in 180 X30
Out 180 X30
Torso rotation:
55 X 25,25  G25  R&L
55 X25,25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 17, 2021)

I have actually been going up toward the 5X5 with 225 on bench. Thought I was going to do that today but it wasn't happening. I'm not really that surprised on a cut tho.

When I was going try for the national record in the 181 lb 60 to 64 raw bench it was only 315 that I needed. Someone broke that already anyway.

Not doing badly tho. Gotta remember I had the covid pneumonia and all. Then I tore my pec and they shut the gym down while I was trying to work on it. Doing national record at the gym don't count haha.

Guess I'll work on power later with a lean gainer. I weighed 180 at the gym so I nailed that goal. It's weird I used to be quite cut at this weight. I'll get the muscle back at some point. Going to work on  getting the abs back for last pic.

Chest & tris:
Cybex plate loaded bench press:
135 X10
225 X5
185 X5
205 X5
215 X5
225 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
155 X  5G5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Vgrip pushdowns:
80 X10
100X8
120 X5,1
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 125 X27  G27
L  125 X27
R  125 X27


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice workout today. This is moderately dosed enough to count it as cruising and follow with a lean gainer. Tempted 

Back & bis:
Cybex pulldowns:
155 X10
175 X8
195 X5
Pullovers:
95 X10
95 X10
Cable rows:
150 X10
155 X8
165 X6
Cybex lat raise:
75 X10,10  R&L
75 X10,10
75 X10,10+
0ne arm Rear delt flies:
55 X  10,10
60 X10,10
65 X10,10
Ezbarcurls cable:
70 X  10
75 X10
75 X10
Rope hammer curls:
85 X10
85 X10
Cybex preacher curls: drop set
62.5 X10
50  X8
375 X6
25 X10 

50 X10 while still pumped.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 22, 2021)

I flipped bench to International bench day. Still gonna do the 10X10 squat thing on weds.

Chest & tris:
Cybex plate loaded bench press:
135 X8
185 X5
205 X5
215 X5
220 X5
225 X5
Cybex Incline bench:
155 X  5
155 X5
Cybex flies:
95 X10
95 X10
Vgrip pushdowns:
100 X10
110 X8
120 X6
Cybex tri ext:
67.5 X10
67.5 X10
Rope push downs:
70 X10
70 X10
70 X10
Hoist crunch:
M 145 X25  G25
L  145 X25
R  145 X25


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 24, 2021)

I couldn't get a good pic to show fat loss but I'm 13 lbs down and muscle is about the same. I will probably do a recomp soon to fix it more. Not really a bodybuilder per se anyway. It gets more difficult to be just big and cut in your 60s. This is my finish anyway. I got a couple days left with the Lean AF but just gonna pig out tomorrow. I weighed 159 in pic. Still look a bit fat but yall saw that belly in the first one.

https://hosting.photobucket.com/images/q609/ricandy52/20211124_120446.jpg

I just did my bike thing yesterday. I will be back to regular training monday.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 24, 2021)

I weigh 179


----------



## Push50 (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy thanksgiving brother


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks brother. Happy belated back at you.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 29, 2021)

Today was my last dose of Lean AF. I started doing 3 pumps a few days ago and  this was my rinse the bottle out with 91% alcohol day. Seemed like a good dose.

I got the 10 X 10 squats but it was tough. I will do a review tomorrow. A higher dose of this for a lean gainer would be sweet. I steady ate Thanksgiving food the last few days and still weighed 180 at the gym.

Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X10
165 X10
170 X10
175 X10
185 X10
205 X10
210 X10
215 X10
225 X10


----------



## Multislacking (Nov 30, 2021)

seabiscuit hogg said:


> . I steady ate Thanksgiving food the last few days and still weighed 180 at the gym.



Nice.  I definitely gained during the holiday weekend.  Tapped out on leftovers yesterday.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 30, 2021)

Multislacking said:


> Nice.  I definitely gained during the holiday weekend.  Tapped out on leftovers yesterday.


I thought there would at least be water retention from all the carbs but only up 1 lb.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Nov 30, 2021)

I did my recombinant bike hour thing today.Always helps the legs after mad squat days. Anyway, here's my review of Leaf AF.

During the front end of my cycle I kept the weights going up. Usually, I would deload a bit before a cut but I didn't.

Even though I was dieting and doing a moderate dose my strength went up a bit at first. When I eventually started deloading it wasn't by much.

My opinion of this stack is it's great for cutting and would even be better at a higher dose, for a lean gainer. The muscle hardness in my quads is crazy. It's a bit dry for my old ass but adding in 4-dhea helped a bit. A test base would be better tho.

I will probably do another cycle of this as a lean gainer. If you can't tell, I like this. The 1-dhea is at a nice dose for strength without the lethargy.


----------



## Fuzzynuts (Dec 21, 2021)

Did you do a pct after you finished lean af? If so what did you use?


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jan 1, 2022)

Fuzzynuts said:


> Did you do a pct after you finished lean af? If so what did you use?



I'm on trt now. Before I would have done a full pct with nolva.


----------

